# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Alkohol in Thailand

## isaanfan

Auch recht interessant und aufschlussreich. Deckt sich mit meinem Empfinden im Isaan.

http://englishnews.thaipbs.or.th/inf...tion-thailand/

isaanfan

----------


## pit

Um das wirklich vergleichen zu können, müsste man auf den "pro Kopf Konsum" umrechnen. Dann sind die Thais eigentlich Waisenknaben. Der liegt alleine beim Bier in Deutschland bei knapp 100 l/Jahr. Das entspricht etwa 200 Flaschen. Nehmen wir mal an, dass nur 25 % der deutschen Trinker sind, würden die dann jeder etwa 800 Flaschen pro Jahr einschütten. Da können Thais nicht mithalten, selbst wenn man deren 630 cc Flasche nehmen würde!

 ::

----------


## wein4tler

800 Flaschen auf 365 Tage verteilt ist auf den Tag nicht so viel. Im Schnitt zwischen 2-3 Bier am Tag. Ich denke das kriegen manche schon hin.

----------


## Enrico

Das ist zu schaffen  ::

----------


## schorschilia

> Im Schnitt zwischen 2-3 Bier am Tag. Ich denke das kriegen manche schon hin.



ich will nicht auf Entzug  ::

----------


## schiene

musst du nicht,ich trinke auf Wunsch deine Bier für dich mit  ::   ::

----------


## schiene

@pit
Bier ist kein Alkohol  :: 

Ich glaube schon das die Thais bei "härteren Sachen" ziemliche Schnapsdrosseln sind.Ich kenne da paar Leute die schlürfen so auf 
den Tag verteilt locker 1-2 Flaschen Lao Whisky weg.Auch ist die "Eigenproduktion" in Thailand nicht zu unterschätzen welche bestimmt nicht 
in der Statistik enthalten ist.
Infos über das Trinkverhalten in Thailand (etwas älter) findest du hier...
http://siamonline.de/vbb/allerwelts-...thailand-3738/

----------


## schorschilia

> Ich glaube schon das die Thais bei "härteren Sachen" ziemliche Schnapsdrosseln sind.


in Bang Saen wo ich jeweils meinen Urlaub verbringe, arbeitet ein Zimmermädchen welche ich seit über 10 Jahren kenne. eigentlich eine ganz liebe Person
welche alles für mich macht ( ich mein jetzt auf die kollegiale Art  :: ) ..aber wenn sie eine Flasche Bier trinkt, sind Flasche 2 + 3 in der nächsten halben Stunde auch weggeputzt....
und dann wird`s richtig unerträglich; Thai-Frau + Alkohol geht gar nicht!

----------


## schiene

....aber wie eine Thai schaut er nicht aus. :: 

Ja,da hast du recht "Thai-Frau + Alkohol " = Dynamit³  ::

----------


## schorschilia

> ....aber wie eine Thai schaut er nicht aus.


..stimmt; und männlich sieht er auch noch aus  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Da hast Du recht Schiene - manche Thai-Frauen sind ordentliche Schluckspechte und können dann ihre Aggressionen nicht mehr kontrollieren.

----------


## schorschilia

> manche Thai-Frauen sind ordentliche Schluckspechte.............


gehört das auch noch zum Thema Alkohol.. ::   ::

----------


## rampo

Na ja fuer einen Arbeiteten Mann sind 3 Bier am Abend  sicher kein Alkohol ,

in Thailand bald Luxus .

Einer der sich den Luxus Goent , bin auch Arbeiter .



Sind nur 2 das 3 war Archer zum Mundausspuelen .

Fg.

----------


## pit

> Sind nur 2 das 3 war Archer zum Mundausspuelen .


Vorher oder nachher?

 ::

----------


## rampo

Österreich bei Alkoholkonsum auf Rang zwei 



Weltweites Ranking

04.12.2015, 06:05




Österreich bei Alkoholkonsum auf Rang zwei (Bild: Christof Birbaumer)  







Österreich, Land der Trinker: Ein Bericht der Organisation für wirtschaftliche Zusammenarbeit und Entwicklung (OECD) zeigt, dass die Österreicher 12,2 Liter reinen Alkohol pro Jahr konsumieren. Damit liegt unser Land im internationalen Vergleich auf Rang zwei, mehr Alkohol wird pro Kopf und Jahr nur in Litauen (14,3 Liter) konsumiert. Gegenüber dem Wert des Jahres 2000 hat man sich hierzulande aber schon eingeschränkt: Damals kamen die Österreicher noch auf 13,7 Liter.

Fg.

----------


## rampo

Ich kanns auch nicht lassen , ein Deftiges essen und .






Selbst gemachter Eintopf  ALLERLEI.


Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Ja, Rampo und der österreichische Staat verdient an den Alkoholsteuern und der Luxussteuer. Hoffentlich sichert das unsere Pension.

----------


## pit

Na, ich hoffe doch, dass in Deutschland auch richtig viel getrunken wird, damit meine Rente weiter bezahlt werden kann.  :: 

 ::

----------


## schiene

> Na, ich hoffe doch, dass in Deutschland auch richtig viel getrunken wird, damit meine Rente weiter bezahlt werden kann


Ich hab gestern Abend für deine Rente getrunken  :: 
Erst gabs Feurzangbowle dann Äppelwoi und später Bier.
Heute fühle ich mich nicht so gut aber was tut man nicht alles damit ihr eure Rente bekommt  ::

----------


## frank_rt

@schiene
 Bei dem durcheinander da kann es einem nur schlecht gehen. Aber danke für die rentenzuzahlung

----------


## wein4tler

Schiene, Du solltest einmal Dein Getränkemanagement überarbeiten. Da stimmt die Reihenfolge nicht wirklich. Deshalb am anderen Tag der Haarwurzel-Katharr.

----------


## frank_rt

*Weitere Fahrzeuge wegen Trunkenheit am Steuer beschlagnahmt* 
 Nakhon Sawan - Die Stadtpolizei von Nakhon Sawan hat im Rahmen der landesweiten „Anti-Alkohol-am-Steuer“ Kampagne zur Verkehrssicherheit während der Neujahrsfeiertage 20 Motorräder und Autos beschlagnahmt.

„Polizeibeamte und Soldaten des 31st Military Circle hatten vom Donnerstag bis Samstag hauptsächlich Motorräder konfisziert“, sagte Polizeioberst Aumnart Chomchai. „Alle Fahrzeugeigentümer haben wegen Trunkenheit am Steuer einen Strafzettel erhalten und können ihre Fahrzeuge am 4. Januar zurückfordern, wenn die sieben gefährlichen Tage auf den Strassen Thailands offiziell beendet sind.“
 Die Regierung hatte in der vergangenen Woche die Polizeibehörden im Land angewiesen, hart gegen betrunkene Fahrer vorzugehen und den Beamten die Möglichkeit gegeben, jene Fahrzeuge über die Dauer der Ferientage einzuziehen. In der Provinz Ubon Ratchathani hatte die Verkehrspolizei alleine am Samstag 22 Fahrzeuge konfisziert.

Unterdessen begannen die Urlauber aus der Hauptstadt zu strömen. Die Polizei regulierte den Verkehrsstrom auf dem Asian Highway (Nr. 32) von Chai Nat nach Nakhon Sawan, die zu den nördlichen Provinzen führt, um Staus zu verhindern, weil eine große Anzahl von Fahrzeugen diese Route nutzten.

Autokolonnen haben seit Sonntag auf der Mitraphap Road in Nakhon Ratchasima in Richtung der nordöstlichen Provinzen den Verkehrsfluss fast zum Stillstand gebracht. Der schwere Stau wird voraussichtlich noch bis Montag anhalten.

----------


## Siamfan

Zwei Dosen Alkoholfreies Bier und meine Zuckerwerte sind explodiert!
Das haengt wohl mit dem Malz zusammen.

Je heller das alkoholhaltige Bier ist, um so weniger Probleme fuer Diabetiker!

----------

